# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  re roofing costs

## jags

Firstly can i say what a great forum ... with helpful people and great info .. :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   
i'm am imbarking on my second reno job after wetting my feet on a two bedroom apartment in mosmon park Perth and have got my hands on a four bedroom house in bayswater that needs major work so have about a hundred questions . 
Can somebody give me some advice on reroofing with colourbond ? I have an asbestos roof that has been covered in tin tiles (why i do not know ) which i want to get replaced .
After doing some reseach it seems that the prices are all over the place from $14,000 to $7000 what is the the going price for asbestos removal and roof replacement ....I have been quoted from $55 a qm to $100qm ..... Thanks rob

----------


## billbeee

Hi Rob,
That $7000 seems cheap enough to me, unless it is a very small roof.
I used to have an Asbestos removal license, and there is a lot of work involved.  Check out my http://www.builderbill-diy-help.com/asbestos.html page for more details. 
Just make sure whoever does it has the correct license and get a firm quote. 
Regards
Bill

----------


## redheeler

Hi Rob, I had my house re-roofed for around $12 000, 3 years ago (Tas). They removed old roof, screwed down existing roof battens, installed guttering, sisalation and new colourbond, ridgecap and flashings and verandah bullnose and new downpipes. They also disposed of old roof.  
Cheers
 redheeler

----------


## redheeler

Rob, forgot to add my house is around 15 squares.
Cheers
redheeler

----------


## celeste

> Firstly can i say what a great forum ... with helpful people and great info ..    
> i'm am imbarking on my second reno job after wetting my feet on a two bedroom apartment in mosmon park Perth and have got my hands on a four bedroom house in bayswater that needs major work so have about a hundred questions . 
> Can somebody give me some advice on reroofing with colourbond ? I have an asbestos roof that has been covered in tin tiles (why i do not know ) which i want to get replaced .
> After doing some reseach it seems that the prices are all over the place from $14,000 to $7000 what is the the going price for asbestos removal and roof replacement ....I have been quoted from $55 a qm to $100qm ..... Thanks rob

  Hi Rob 
If the amounts you are quoting is remove /replace/disosal. 
They seem good to me. It cost me $ 600 to remove / replace/ dispose of 6.5m of asbestos fence. 
What you need to check is: Contact the lower priced one and get some past client info to ring them a check their work, also check on any complaints with consumer affairs etc. Good Luck. 
I do reno's in Perth so feel free to contact me re tradies / suppliers etc. 
Celeste

----------


## LotteBum

> Firstly can i say what a great forum ... with helpful people and great info ..

  Hi Rob, 
I'll second that.  Here's my bit in return for heaps of advice in recent months.   

> i'm am imbarking on my second reno job after wetting my feet on a two bedroom apartment in mosmon park Perth and have got my hands on a four bedroom house in bayswater that needs major work so have about a hundred questions .

  Before you get started, welcome to hell.  I recently spent just over a month with my dogs staying at my mum's place (which involved driving to her place every day to walk them) and, with tradespeople at my house non stop and, worst of all, WITHOUT GAS (this means no cooking - NOT EVEN OVEN, no hot water etc.  Ever tried shaving your legs under a cold shower?).     

> Can somebody give me some advice on reroofing with colourbond ? I have an asbestos roof that has been covered in tin tiles (why i do not know) which i want to get replaced.

  HA!  So did I until a few weeks ago!!  Anyway, first things first.  After a bit of research, including a lot of driving in new estates, and in our area (old suburb in Brisbane), we decided to go with Zincalume.  We were a little tempted by Colorbond, but it does fade considerably, and we weren't super keen on most of the lighter colours.  Each to their own, but I think Zincalume also has that 'old school' look about it, and it seems to be what most people in our area are doing.  The Colorbond ones have all faded (except, of course, the lighter coloured ones). 
Our roof is 195m² (house is nowhere near that big - lots of overhang) and we had the same roof as yours, asbestos with metal tiles.  Anyway, we paid $14,805 for removing the old roofing materials and replacing with Zincalume.  The price also included new guttering (which we decided to do Colorbond) and insulation.  We decided to get professionals who could 'do it all' (ie. remove asbestos & install new roof in one hit), despite my partner having an asbestos licence.   
Let me know if you'd like to know what the itemised price was - I don't have the invoice here, but I don't mind digging it out and posting what the different parts of the job cost.   
I know this wouldn't apply to you, but we went with Strong Guard Roofing, who were extremely professional and whom I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to anyone on this forum. 
Best of luck with it.  Renovating sucks, but I live in hope that it will all be worth it in the end.   
Cheers,
Lotte 
P.S.  I'm not really as hostile and difficult as the above would indicate.  Renovating isn't so bad really - I'm simply still not over the cold showers, nor the frozen microwave meals.   
P.P.S.  I'll be posting some photos of our renovations in coming weeks - please do the same.  I love checking out what other people are doing in terms of renovating.

----------


## peter_sm

Oooooh Lottebum, I don't fancy the cold showers. We were lucky enough to have close friends and family we could get showers at. 
The Zincalume is cool oldskool, but unfortunatley a lot of councils wont allow it. In fact they have limits on colourbond colours in some councils and some areas even can have limits on house paint colours.

----------


## LotteBum

> Oooooh Lottebum, I don't fancy the cold showers. We were lucky enough to have close friends and family we could get showers at.

  You lucky thing!  I must admit, I was having a lot of showers at the gym and also at my mum's when visiting my dogs, but the cold showers I did have were nothing short of awful.     

> The Zincalume is cool oldskool, but unfortunatley a lot of councils wont allow it. In fact they have limits on colourbond colours in some councils and some areas even can have limits on house paint colours.

  That's true.  My sister is building a great big monstrosity of a house and they're not allowed to have Zincalume.  Her friend, however, who lives in the same municipality, has just built a house (a Queenslander replica) which has a Zincalume roof.  Go figure!  Apparently it has to do with the reflective properties of Zincalume - what a crock! 
I think it has more to do with building covenants imposed by developers etc. but from what I understand, none of these covenants will stand up in court.  Correct me if I'm wrong....?? 
Lotte

----------


## jags

thanks all for the great response. it has been very informative and helpfull . 
After having a proper quote done yesterday it seem like the $8000 mark was a bit ambitious . The house is bigger around 180 qm and $8000 did not include all the extra's i Think it is going to be closer to $12,000 in the end .
Does anyone know the deal with council approval ? there are companies that get it and companies that don't bother . 
As you are not building anything but only replacing something that is damaged is it a council issue . (next they will wont to know when i light the bbq ) Also mine is the worst house on the street and every other house is new so no complants from the nieghbors .
I think if i was going to use zinc not colourbond this would be a different matter because it is highly reflective as mentioned .
The current colour choice is WINDSPRAY .
Before you get started, welcome to hell. I recently spent just over a month with my dogs staying at my mum's place (which involved driving to her place every day to walk them) and, with tradespeople at my house non stop and, worst of all, WITHOUT GAS (this means no cooking - NOT EVEN OVEN, no hot water etc. Ever tried shaving your legs under a cold shower?). 
Cold showers i've lived through that to . It's amasing how much wieght you loose when you have to shower at the gym each morning .
Or reno a appartment on the sixth floor with no lift for three months 
(i feel your pain ) 
Celeste : thanks for the help if you have the number of a good sparky that you use that would be greatly appriciated . As im thinking it might pay to upgrade the pre WW2 electrical system .  
I have leant the lesson with renos Lots of phottos before and even more durring and after . but heres some of the kitchen i did in the apartment it cost $13,688 including appliances .  
Regards rob  :Biggrin:

----------


## rod1949

Rob, 
I demolished my house (Morley) last year.  It had asbestos lined eaves (true blue).  It cost me $17.00 to dispose of 300kgs at the Redhill Disposal site, their rate per tonne was $55.00.  So if you can/prepared to do the work yourself you'll save $s.

----------


## LotteBum

> Does anyone know the deal with council approval ? there are companies that get it and companies that don't bother . 
> As you are not building anything but only replacing something that is damaged is it a council issue . (next they will wont to know when i light the bbq ) Also mine is the worst house on the street and every other house is new so no complants from the nieghbors.

  You will probably need more tiedowns because the Zincalume is lighter than asbestos. How much, I don't know.    

> I think if i was going to use zinc not colourbond this would be a different matter because it is highly reflective as mentioned .
> The current colour choice is WINDSPRAY .

  Very nice!   

> Cold showers i've lived through that to . It's amasing how much wieght you loose when you have to shower at the gym each morning .

  Who said I was working out at the gym? Sheesh!   

> Or reno a appartment on the sixth floor with no lift for three months

  Ok, you know the definition of hell then.   

> I have leant the lesson with renos Lots of phottos before and even more durring and after . but heres some of the kitchen i did in the apartment it cost $13,688 including appliances .

  Very nice. Tell me, what are those floorboards!? They're gorgeous! 
Cheers,
Lotte

----------


## Metung

Jags. what's the story with the two dishwashers?  :Wink 1:

----------


## jags

thanks Lotte  
There two strip blackbut boral silkwood After alot of research into floating floor i throught these where the best there almost as hard as jarrah and can be sanded down and resealed a number of times not cheap $78 m2 but everyone does coment on them and for this reno i was aiming for the high end of town . 
Metang  
Thats not two dishwashers its a under bench side byside fridge and freezer . i hated the look of a tall fridge in a small kitchen so came up with this idea and the back of it can fit four people so no need for a dining room table Also that a washer and dryer .
heres another pic  
Rob  :Biggrin:

----------


## LotteBum

> Thats not two dishwashers its a under bench side byside fridge and freezer . i hated the look of a tall fridge in a small kitchen so came up with this idea and the back of it can fit four people so no need for a dining room table Also that a washer and dryer .
> heres another pic

  What a fantastic idea.  I like the idea of a washing machine in the kitchen too - either that or a European laundry.  Our house has a huge laundry which is such a waste.   
Did you install the kitchen and floors yourself? 
Lotte

----------


## jags

hi guys  
well after doing a lot of research which involved ringing five companies and only hearing back from four one how's quote was way to pricey over the phone and one that took a week to get the quote out to me and then i even had a company say that there was no piont me being on site when they came to see the job "what the " how can they sell there service with out me being there . 
Then i found what i throught was this small company out of the local paper as it turned out they do major gov tender work . they seem great and very professional my job is small for them so they are going to fit the job in between things so hopefully in two weeks and all for $11,000 for 186 m2 including gutters and down pipes and insulation and a 15 year warranty
i'm very happy  :Biggrin:   
I will update this when the jobs done and show pics with the company name  
Lotte ; had a little help with the kitchen and the floors at $16 m2 why would you do it yourself  
the brake down is as follows 
rangerhood 300
cooktop 500
oven 800
dish 800
wash /dry 1175
fridge 400
freezer 600
sink 239
taps 199
splash 600
bench 3080
cabnets 3430
install 780
TOTAL 12,903 got the figure wrong last time 
regard rob

----------


## jags

I all 
 I thought i would update this because i just got forwarded a email from the company i mentioned that did not think that i needed to be their for the quote    Roof Works . 
replacement  of roof and gutters              $17,374  
install 50mm anti -condensation insulation  $ 1,989 
                                            TOTAL      $19,363  
And they did not even send the email to the right addresss 
Think i got a good deal with  $11, 000 
Pm if you wont the company name  
Regards rob

----------


## jags

OH my god ,OH my god , OH my god . 
The day finally came and i got the roof on and it looks amasing .I am so happy as you can no doubt tell . I was a bit worry about telling everybody who was doing my roof and for how much as i thought it was to good to be true . After all the reseach i have already mentioned it ended up looking like this . 
removal of tin tile roof ,removal of asbestos roof ,install Woodland grey colourbond roofs  (185m2 ) and insulation ,replace all gutters and down pipes . 
DTS   $15,000  
Roof Works $21,000  ( did not even need be on site to do the quote ) 
The Roof Doctor $11,000  
They did an incredible job and where very professionally . I am also removing two walls in the house that i had been quote between $7,000 and $3,000 to do . But i mention this to the site manager that is a roof cippy and he said that he would get the beams and but the beams in for a carton of beer . So all i have to do is remove the walls this wekend . 
i can not recommend this company highly enough .  
I will add some pics tommorrow so you can see the before and after shots . 
Rob

----------


## jags

some pics of the new roof . 
thanks for all the help ..one job finished twenty left to do .. 
rob

----------


## MelbMan

Hi just looking for an update idea of re-roofing costs in colourbond. The house in question is in NZ and over there they seem to quote $15,000 to $20,000 for a roof as the going rate. Sadly I don't have dimensions at this stage. It's a 3br wooden villa.
Just wondering what the typical breakdown is between labour and material. 
For this roof and another place I've in mind dark blue colourbond. There's a couple of new places built with this around here in Melbourne and I can't take my eyes off them as I drive past. Plus both being bungalows and WBs painted an earthy colour the contrast will be good. 
As rentals perhaps a more sensible approach might be plain zincalume for the roof (for its new and shiny look that seems to last forever) and perhaps if this was done I can have colourbond gutters in the dark blue. That will take care of that fetish, provide quite a nice contrast between the roof and the weatherboard. One house (the 1940s Bungalow) very little of the roof can be seen from the road. The other one (1920s villa below) you can see most of the roof.    
My only recent roofing experience is supply and fit manor red colour bond gutters (and remove the old ones) 400km out of Melbourne for $1700. About 50m of guttering on this job. Could have bought the guttering in Melbourne for possibly not much more than $200 ($26 for 6m) but then the problem was how to cart long lengths 400km one way. In the end the fiddling around (1000km worth of fuel, borrowing or hiring a 4WD i went with the local plumber) 
If anyone has current approx price per metre for zincalume and colourbond corrugated iron would be helpful.
Is fading of colourbond roofs still an issue and is the fading more serious in some locales and states than others. One last question... is the colourbond roofing just zincalume steel painted. Or does one have a thicker gauge and superior life to the other. If I was guessing I'd think Zincalume might be heavier duty than colourbond. 
Thanks
John

----------


## rhysvando

hey mate looks really good!
i live in brissy on the northside (strathpine) and have a asbestos roof which i want to replace with either zinculume or colourbond.
just wondering if anyone would recommend any people to come and give me quotes? i have tried a couple but they seem to not need the work because they dont show up to give me the quotes?
any help muchly apprieciated!
cheers
rhys

----------


## rhysvando

hey people
ok have 2 quotes 
sykes roofing - $11600 including insulation (can do it all in 1 day)
manchester roofing - $9700 including insulation (will take no more then 2 days) 
just wondering if anyone has used either of these mobs and can recommend them? 
cheers
rhys

----------

